# Deleting channels



## tdenson

Is there any way of deleting channels so they don't even appear in the full list ?

Also, is there any way of causing the channel up/down button to scroll through favourites instead of the full channel list.


----------



## cwaring

No and I'm not sure


----------



## SNJpage1

Yes you can remove channels from the guide list if thats what you are asking. It's under settings.


----------



## cwaring

Reallly? Okay. Didn'y know that


----------



## warrenrb

SNJpage1 said:


> Yes you can remove channels from the guide list if thats what you are asking. It's under settings.


Thank you our American friend, but I don't think you can on the UK Virgin Media TiVo. It is a source of discontent here, as mentioned in other threads.


----------



## cwaring

Then I retract my previous post . Didn't notice the poster's location


----------



## tdenson

So cannot remove channels, what about channel up/down with only favourites. My wife feels strongly she doesn't want to be forced into seeing certain channels when she is just looking for something to watch. I know she can use the guide but prefers to actually see what is showing than just a description.


----------



## Brangdon

I think the best you can do is press OK to the get the mini-guide, then Blue to select the Favourites filter. If there was a way to control Channel Up/Down I'd expect that to configure it, but it only affects the mini-guide.


----------



## cwaring

The blue button filtering also affects the full guide; not just the mini-guide. In fact, it is 'sticky' in that it stays filtered until you change it; which has caught me out a time or two so far


----------



## dwarfofpoison

As stated you are not able to delete channels from the Virgin TiVo but you can set favourites that work on the mini and main guide.

Setting Favourites =

HOME - Help & Settings - Settings - Favourite Channels (add channels you want by pressing the thumbs up button)

When you enter a guide press the blue button on the remote, 13 choices will then show, tick My Favourites (by pressing OK) and these will be the only channels in the guide. Unfortunately this action doesn't always stick so every time you enter a guide you'll have to do all the actions from the blue button on).

I hope this is a little help, I've only had a V+ but can see the benefits of being able to delete channels. However can't ever see that happening!

All the Best, Karl.


----------



## tdenson

dwarfofpoison said:


> As stated you are not able to delete channels from the Virgin TiVo but you can set favourites that work on the mini and main guide.
> 
> Setting Favourites =
> 
> HOME - Help & Settings - Settings - Favourite Channels (add channels you want by pressing the thumbs up button)
> 
> When you enter a guide press the blue button on the remote, 13 choices will then show, tick My Favourites (by pressing OK) and these will be the only channels in the guide. Unfortunately this action doesn't always stick so every time you enter a guide you'll have to do all the actions from the blue button on).
> 
> I hope this is a little help, I've only had a V+ but can see the benefits of being able to delete channels. However can't ever see that happening!
> 
> All the Best, Karl.


Yes, I know how to manage favourites thanks, but my point is that the same favourites should apply to the channel up/down control.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

tdenson said:


> Yes, I know how to manage favourites thanks, but my point is that the same favourites should apply to the channel up/down control.


Virgin Media won't do that, Tony. For commercial reasons.

This is an integrated stb and TiVo, not a stand alone TiVo.


----------



## mikerr

*1. [Removing channels]*


Digital Fanatic said:


> Virgin Media won't do that, Tony. For commercial reasons.
> 
> This is an integrated stb and TiVo, not a stand alone TiVo.


Until they allow that, or allow wishlists to operate on favourites as a workaround 
its a half-working TiVo as far as wishlists are concerned  
A keyword or category wishlist just records stuff from kids channels 

*2. [mini guide ignoring favourites]*

I see what tdenson is referring to here, and its a bug IMO:

When on full-screen TV with the mini-guide onscreen, you can restrict it to only show favourites by pressing blue. This works fine.










Pressing up/down arrows work fine, within favourites as selected
but if you press "channel up" it changes to the next channel number NOT what's displayed next onscreen.

That's caught me out a few times.

There's no escaping the kids channels !


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Lots of limitations on this TiVo.


----------



## mikerr

Bugs, not limitations.

It's still leaps and bounds ahead of V+ (I have both).


----------



## °Keir°

mikerr said:


> Bugs, not limitations.
> 
> It's still leaps and bounds ahead of V+ (I have both).


this


----------



## cwaring

+1


(I win "shortest reply ever" )


----------

